# St. Joseph's RC Seminary, Upholland, near Wigan. VERY IMAGE INTENSIVE!



## TeeJF

This site is tucked up tighter than the proverbial gnat's chuff! We first saw Chewy's report from a couple of years ago and were absolutely astounded - it has serious wow factor - so we nipped across one rainy Sunday a few weeks back and drew an absolute blank in terms of finding a way in because there were active CCT cameras everywhere and a security presence on site. We got eaten alive by mosquitos and I was nettled so badly my legs were red for days. Serves me right for urb-exing in shorts! Anyhow, I must confess I have a dilemna now because I'm not quite sure if we "urb-exed" it today in the traditional sense... You see, the interior of this building is now totally inaccessible without breaking and entering, and that's just not what it's about at the end of the day. But we got in - I'm not at liberty to disclose my methods of persuasion, suffice it to say it did not involve money or peculiar sexual favours - and we were escorted around by a security guard who was extremely pleasant and only too happy to show us his domain!

This amazing building was a Roman Catholic school for wannabe priests as I understand it. It was eventually closed down in but has been kept in a reasonable state of maintenance and there is very little water damage or rot in a large part of the building. We did not see a great deal of the interior sadly but I hope to return again in the not too distant future.

We commenced our trip with a walk around the exterior marvelling at the early Victorian architecture. Sadly there are one or two much later extensions which were built with no regard to the original and they stick out like a sore thumb as a consequence. At one end of the building there is a traditional church. The grounds are beautifully landscaped with mixed deciduous woodland, playing fields and miniature lakes, and although they are quite overgrown they are NOT as bad as you would expect, having an aspect more of maturity rather than that of abandoned wilderness. The lawns are clearly cut regularly and we even found a ride on mower parked behind an outbuilding!

So... here we go. I hope you enjoy these!

*The approach is up a long drive which is closed at the main road. The new security cabin (security "lived" within the building until November last year) can be seen nestling behind the entrance portico.*







*The exterior of the church at the far end of the building. *






*Here's the exterior entrance to the church. "Corrie" filmed the funeral of a character here quite recently - there's no point me trying to remember who because the name went in one ear and straight out the other the minute I heard the word "Corrie"! The church can also be accessed from within the building.*






*A view of one aspect of the double-sided clock.*






*You often see these perched on top of old Victorian buildings, especially hospitals. I think they act as a sort of passive air conditioner.*






*The inner square of the seminary was inaccesible to us however we could see the statuary over the wire and a wooden fence.*






*The front of the building is still largely untouched apart from some boarding up where it has been chavved. The back however shows significant signs of partial demolition having been carried out at some point. The back is also much more heavily chavved and there was hardly a window left intact. Sad when you think many were stained glass and quite beautiful.*






*We found what we took at first to be a war memorial but of course this is a secular site so it proved to be a small graveyard of former RC bishops and assorted clergy.*






*Amazing to see an astronomical observatory on this corner of the building! The telescope is gone and security told us that water damage in this corner is very extensive.*






*We are inside now. This is the main corridor which runs the whole length of the front of the building down to the church.*






*On the first floor we are in the library now. This was quite some library as it also ran for most of the length of one side of the building. That's some serious number of books!*






*A spiral staircase ascends to the second floor from within the library. It seemed very wobbly!!!*






*The windows are filthy so sadly this piccie has a smear centre of frame but I think the view of the quad is worth showing it. Considering this is an unoccupied site the lawns are in a far better state than mine!*






*The inner aspect of the clock within the quad.*






*Ornate woodwork... superb quality!*






*Light switches, side by side, not one atop the other, and each with a cross cast in the brass plate. Such attention to detail!*






*At the top of the spiral staircase is a room with what appear to be yet more book shelves!*






*The top of the staircase. The table on it's side in the background is a very solid piece of furniture.*






*The way down...*






*Yet more glorious wood panelling.This is the interior of the entrance from under the portico at the front of the building*






*What would woodwork of this quality cost today?*






*The stairs down from the first floor back to the main corridor.*






*Whilst the interior decor is quite austere fireplaces are magnificently finished. Apparently this room was used recently by the BBC for a shoot with Eddy Izzard and was painted to suit. Most of the other rooms we saw were finished in off white.*






*I'm not sure what this is!*






*First view as we enter the church.*






*The organ.*






*What can I say?* 






*A closer view...*






*Slightly more subdued but none the less entrancing...*






*Looking down the length of the church interior towards the altar.*






*It's very hard to capture stained glass as it appears to the eye...*






*"Churchianity" in all it's glory...*






*The rope that pulls the bell that summons the faithful to prayer...*






*I think this room is what is called the vestry? As in getting dressed for service. there were racks of dinner plates on the floor here though I can't think why for the life of me!*






*Detail of the cupboard drawers in the vestry. *






*I wonder what a corporal is when the word is employed in this sense?*






*Directions are few and far between. This was one of the very few we saw.*






*More power Igor!!! Awesome knife switches on one of the fuse boards. Most of the building's power is shut off as you would expect but there are some exterior lights live together with one set of rooms which had previously been occupied by security until the increasing damp has forced them outside into a portacabin.*






*The whole building has been constructed in such a way as to maximise natural light.*






*This is the entrance to a small suite of bathrooms. It was apparently used on the Izzard shoot as a dungeon by the simple addition of some bars. *






*A delightful example of "all mod cons" Victorian style! Showers were not extraordinarily common back then I don't suppose.*






*Exterior detail...*






*The pleasing contrast of Virginia Creeper over red sandstone...*






*An ornamental lake on the way back down the drive.*






*...and finally  the way out!*








*We hope you liked these pix!!! Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## Acebikerchick

Oh what a beautiful place. The shower is fantastic and the spiral staircase scary. Lovely shots and place. Thank you...


----------



## smiler

Very discerningly photographed and described, admirable, Thank You.


----------



## RichardH

Absolutely superb. :notworthy:



TeeJF said:


> *I wonder what a corporal is when the word is employed in this sense?*



The corporal is a piece of white linen on which the chalice and paten (or cup and plate, if you prefer) are placed during the prayer of consecration, the culmination of the Mass. The purpose is to catch any fragments of consecrated bread that might fall onto the altar, as these need to be consumed by the priest. Consequently, the corporal is usually bleached a brilliant white, and well-starched, so as to clearly show up any crumbs. The word _corporal_ comes from the Latin _corpus_ (= _body_).

<perve>Also, what's wrong with peculiar sexual favours? </perve>


----------



## lost

Superb. Good to see this place explored again.


----------



## TeeJF

RichardH said:


> <perve>Also, what's wrong with peculiar sexual favours? </perve>



Erm... nowt. And the wife was with me, but I didn't fancy "security" anyway!!!  Thanks for your kind comment about the report, and especially for the explanation of the corporal. My Latin is appalling but when you think about it it's fairly obvious isn't it. So if you stick a spike into a body does it then become a Lance Corporal?


----------



## night crawler

Stunning quite stunning, I love the chapel.


----------



## Janey68

This looks absolutely fantastic!!!

Loved your pics, I would be totally speechless to see somewhere like this. Amazing


----------



## Locksley

I'd so love that spiral staircase up to my loft!


----------



## TeeJF

Locksley said:


> I'd so love that spiral staircase up to my loft!


 You'd be inviting a mess of trouble methinx! It was sooooo wobbly I was very reluctant to come back down it again after going up!


----------



## scrappy

good stuff, your right about that stair case! when ive been in there ive gone down it one at a time! lol

its a shame how it is now, i went in there when up that spiral stair case the shelfs where full of books, and the rooms all had beds and chairs in them.


----------



## urban phantom

Great report great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## johno23

Great report and pics on a fabulous place.What a great find !

Love the spiral staircase,I have been up one or two and it seems that they are naturally wobbly,but it would be so rude not to go up though


----------



## Foxylady

Great to see a recent visit here...excellent stuff guys, that's one helluva comprehensive report. Lovely.


----------



## adedownunder

awsome pictures, love that spiral staicase


----------



## rob5150

Thanks for these pics. I signed up just to say that

My father studied at the college, and I have seen many photos of it in its prime and since, but these are among the best.

I am especially grateful for the picture of the small cemetry. My fathers ashes were scattered there in 1984, and my brother's four years later. So, I hope you dont mind, but I have grabbed that one 

To give you some colour, I moved from Wigan in 1989 and hadnt been to the college for many years. The last time I visited the site was about 3 years ago. Iintending to pay my respects to my family I made an imprompu visit whilst travelling down the M6
I thought the seminary was still open as I saw a couple of preists having a cup of tea at a large burger bus. Turned out they were filming Apparitions with Martin Shaw on location there. 

Security were good enough to let me vist the cemetry though, for what may be the last time.

So, thanks again, you have enabled me to vist the site again whenever I want.

Cheers!


----------



## TeeJF

Glad you liked the pics. If you PM me your email address I'd be happy to send you the full size original from the cemetery. I'm not sure if we took any others in the cemetery but I will have a look as soon as we get home from London where we are at the moment. Best wishes, M and TJ


----------



## Pincheck

very nice mate  one of the places we failed at on our last big trip of asylums . As it looks a lovely place up close and personal Nice pictures well done


----------



## TeeJF

Pincheck said:


> one of the places we failed at on our last big trip of asylums


 Mmm yes I know why, the place is very secure and our initial recce gave us no hint of a route in because everything at ground level is completely boarded and there's CCTV on every elevation. We weren't about to break in either! We only got to do the one wing sadly and I believe the rest is equally beautiful. Thank you very much for your kind comments.


----------



## Pincheck

TeeJF said:


> Mmm yes I know why, the place is very secure and our initial recce gave us no hint of a route in because everything at ground level is completely boarded and there's CCTV on every elevation. We weren't about to break in either! We only got to do the one wing sadly and I believe the rest is equally beautiful. Thank you very much for your kind comments.



That i can understand mate but seriously well done on getting even one done


----------



## Morrisey

St Joes in Busier times.

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=22236


----------



## Black Shuck

Absolutely cracking report TJ, I'm loving the size of the place. Massive, and comprehensive report too, very well done.:notworthy:


----------



## TK421

Brilliant! This place is off the scale for epicness! Really well done on getting in and showing us more of the wonderful interior.


----------



## dltracy20

Amazing to see this, what a spectacular place to get a chance to go round


----------



## TeeJF

Thank you all for your kind comments. We have been working on getting back in ever since to do the other three wings but to no avail so far! And it's tucked up so tight getting in is nigh on impossible.


----------



## kevsy21

Good pics,well done.Ill have to take a look at this place its not too far from me.


----------



## Mars Lander

TeeJF said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. We have been working on getting back in ever since to do the other three wings but to no avail so far! And it's tucked up so tight getting in is nigh on impossible.



Wow you been in HERE!!!

I had a good recce and did find an access point just as i doubled back to make sure we were in the clear, the security man appeared he was ok with us and we had a chat for while he just walked us off and told us the best way " to do this " was if you were walking a dog? I think he mean't walking around the grounds not going in tho lool.

It's doable i reckon but in and out in the dark , those pesky cams


----------



## Silent Hill

How the hell did I miss this.

Quality all the way mate as usual. I drool over this stunning building.


----------



## TeeJF

Yeah it was a while ago and we've not back since unfortunately. The full photo set from that trip is on our own site, link below. Thanks for your kind comments but it's hard to do a bad report in such a photogenic building really!


----------



## nelly

I really don't know ow I missed this report , absolutely brilliant TeeJ!!!


----------



## TeeJF

It's a brilliant building but so "tucked up" it's untrue. Sadly the roofs are leaking and one corridor was already a mess and I understand the observatory is buggered. We've been trying to get a return trip to do it properly but it's proving very difficult. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

what a great find!! ide have to take my sleeping bag to this one its massive lots there to look at..great report.


----------

